# Can I get some reviews, please :-)



## Yaad_Etgar (Mar 9, 2006)

Hello!

My name is Yaad Etgar and I'm a photographer, who lives in Israel.
I&#8217;m publishing photoes from all over the country on a site called Lulu.

Please, come to see and tell me what you think:
http://www.lulu.com/yaadetgaronline

Thank you so much,
Yaad Etgar, Photographer


----------



## lostprophet (Mar 9, 2006)

excellent stuff, good range of subjects and you have a photo of a Dolphin  what more can I say


----------



## mysteryscribe (Mar 9, 2006)

Not sure what kind of review you are looking for but your choices of subject matter is excellent..

 The composition probably would be more to my taste if it were a little more classical and if the lighting were not so dark and moody but I'm sure others will see it differently.  

No matter what keep shooting.  The way to get better pictures is to keep shooting as much as you can.  The best teacher is the photograph itself.   

If you shoot a scene look at the results, then shoot it again look at the results, then shoot it again.  Eventually you will get what you want, then you carry that lesson to the next scene like it.  Not sure that is what you wanted to hear, but it is the best an old man can do.


----------



## greasemonkey (Mar 9, 2006)

Wow, I really like your pictures.  It makes me want to pack my bags and head off to Isrial (which I would love to do).  Very nice!


----------



## macawlvr (Mar 9, 2006)

Yaad, your photo's are very nice and you have a good range of pictures, from people to landscapes to flowers to animals. 
My only suggestions are if you plan on selling them you must have your horizons level. 
Some of the photo's  seem a little dark in my opinion. 
And some of the colors seems a little flat, maybe a boost in contrast will make the colors pop a little bit for you.
But this is just an old ladies idea of photography.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 13, 2006)

Sorry to be negative, but the photo of you, is just... poor quality.. and it is the first thing that loads on the page.  The page is also very wide, and wont fit on my laptoip screen.. perhaps a slight re-design, and some thumbnails, might make me stick around long enough to see the very good work that is A. dissapeared off the right side of my screen, and B. the excelent photo's below


----------

